# schooling fish ideas



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im in need of ideas of schooling fish to add into my 60 gallon tank, they have to co exist with angels and i believe neons are in the wild their food? so that crosses them off, any other ideas? must be colorul


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

i have rummynose tetras with my angels, great looking fish !


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rummynose Tetra are an excellent choice! I've read that they stay more closely schooled then other tetra and the minute i find them locally I'm buying my own !


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Diamond Tetra are great!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I second the rummynose tetra idea. They are a gorgeous little fish. Some of the other deeper-bodied tetra like pristella tetra, bleeding heart tetra, and black neon tetra would look really nice, too. Click on the shaded name to see pictures.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Genderally speaking, the deeper-bodied characins are best, rather than the linear-bodied species. The other factor is the size of the angels and the characins, both initially and at maturity.

A full grown angelfish at 6 inches body length will easily consume--or try to--most linear tetra, certainly when the characins are young, and some when mature. Rummynose fall into this group, as do neons, cardinals, black neons, glowlights, loreto, many of the pencilfish, etc. This is a generalization.

Better choices are the disk-shaped characins such as the rosy clade in Hyphessobrycon. Some of these can be fin nippers though. Rosy Tetra, Roberts Tetra, the two phantoms, are all suitable. Outside the rosy clade, there is the Diamond Tetra someone mentioned, Hemigrammus pulcher, the Flame Tetra, and some others. Look for deep-body, peaceful, and not too active swimming. Hatchetfish for the surface usually work, if the larger species like the Silver Hatchetfish.

Byron.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

alot of those are fairly dull though apart from the flame tetra..


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

what about glow light tetra? or are they thin bodied?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Joe1985 said:


> what about glow light tetra? or are they thin bodied?


They're pretty much the same size of a neon. You can't always judge a fish be first glance, some the most beautiful starts as Diamonds in the ruff. You just have to give the right conditions and best food at here.:-D Bleeding Heart Tetra and Congo Tetra are nice larger Tetra.


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

If put the tetras in first, and give them some time to grow, then add the juvenile angels, you could get away with fish as small as the neon tetra.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

my new tank not set up yet though was thinking of adding all the fish at the same time


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

ok ive got my tank cycling, can i ask you byron if u were to put angels(4) into a tank my size what schooling fish would you pick? and how much? need help, im maybe thinking glowlight but unsure


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe1985 said:


> ok ive got my tank cycling, can i ask you byron if u were to put angels(4) into a tank my size what schooling fish would you pick? and how much? need help, im maybe thinking glowlight but unsure


I believe I responded to this in post #6. And i would introduce the angelfish last, after the other fish were settled for a few weeks. And make sure all the angels go in together as a group, for the reason noted in the profile.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Byron said:


> I believe I responded to this in post #6. And i would introduce the angelfish last, after the other fish were settled for a few weeks. And make sure all the angels go in together as a group, for the reason noted in the profile.


sorry mate, my bad. might look out for some black neons, glowlight or some rummynose.. or maybe a small schoal of each haha


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Byron said:


> I believe I responded to this in post #6. And i would introduce the angelfish last, after the other fish were settled for a few weeks. And make sure all the angels go in together as a group, for the reason noted in the profile.


will add them last, but thinking, because 1 of my angels picks on the other and its like half the size of the other, was thinking of putting the smaller one in first along with everything else ill be adding (when i decide) so he has a bit of time to grow by himself and then add the othwr 3 angels in a week or so, good idea?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The fish isn't going to grow much in a week.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaysee said:


> The fish isn't going to grow much in a week.


yeah i know, but more to establish himself?


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

interesting forum. i also was looking for compatible fish for angels i have 3 adult angels . i'm thinking rummynose or black neons.will have to check them out. thanks for all the info.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

LADY K said:


> interesting forum. i also was looking for compatible fish for angels i have 3 adult angels . i'm thinking rummynose or black neons.will have to check them out. thanks for all the info.


Generally speaking, the "linear" tetra are not good with angels who see them as food. Neons, cardinals, black neons, rummys, glowlights...these are linear. By contrast, better tankmates are the disk-shaped tetra like Rosy, Roberts, the Phantoms, etc. A few will fin nip so these have to be avoided, but the others such as those mentioned are usually OK.

The size of the angels can affect this; mature angels in their tank will own the tank, and new fish are much more likely to be targeted, esp as newly acquired fish are almost always juvenile and thus smaller.

We have fish profiles here, with info on all this included.

Byron.


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks byron i figured as much when i went to links. my other thought was swordtails. but i might have to wait i learn alot in these forums.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

so which is more prettier? haha
is the black widow tetra ok ?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Joe1985 said:


> so which is more prettier? haha
> is the black widow tetra ok ?


Not with angelfish. Read the profile.;-)


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Byron said:


> Not with angelfish. Read the profile.;-)


i think i might just opt for a few livebearers instead of tetras for now, a few guppies, 2m 4f i reckon n heaps cheap too haha


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

whats everyones thoughts on the dwarf neon rainbowfish??


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Joe1985 said:


> whats everyones thoughts on the dwarf neon rainbowfish??


Terrific schooling fish. Having started them in a 20 high and upgraded a few times, I would not keep them in less than a 4 foot long tank.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Terrific schooling fish. Having started them in a 20 high and upgraded a few times, I would not keep them in less than a 4 foot long tank.


cool, great to hear good feedback, if i was to buy how many would u suggest? (in a 4ft by the way)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

9 - 3 males and 6 females


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

jaysee said:


> 9 - 3 males and 6 females



sounds great, now to find where i can get them! if not ill just get lemon tetras


----------

